
Startup Hiring: 6 Subtle Signs You Might Have A Winner - brett
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/1506/Startup-Hiring-6-Subtle-Signs-You-Might-Have-A-Winner.aspx
======
cglee
Solid list. I'll add a few based on the few bright people I've met in my life:

\- ability and willingness to discuss the metaphysical \- strong listening
skills \- usually politically knowledgeable \- very strong
presentation/speaking abilities \- usually strong type "c" (logic based
behavioral type) rather than type "d" (dominant behavioral type), and the
exceptional also have some type "i" (feelings oriented behavioral type) \- you
can see this person doing practically anything in the next 10 years, but
whatever they're doing, you can be sure it's out of passion (you'd be
surprised to see this person working a job for money)

